# N Scale Sidewalk



## Matt319 (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi, I am an HO scale model railroader of almost six years, and an N scale modeler of a year and a half. I was wondering if anyone out there uses the N scale sidewalk by Bar Mills. Can someone tell what the width of the sidewalk is? Thanks!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Well N scale is 1/148. So let's look at 12 feet = 144 inches. So 12 feet is about 1 inch to scale. A sidewalk is maybe 4 feet so that is 1/3rd of an inch. Or 3 feet is equal to 1/4 inch of scale.


----------

